# can any one help identify this bike



## schwinn564 (Aug 19, 2020)

was given to me by a friend at first I thought it was a colnago from pics but when i got its not and some dip poop painted it with a fix can I’m wondering can any one tell what this was it’s a super light steel frame.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2020)

Better pics of the whole bike may help @juvela V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinn564 (Aug 19, 2020)

i will add pics but could see anything besides  the front lugs to help


----------



## schwinn564 (Aug 19, 2020)

more pics


----------



## all riders (Aug 19, 2020)

Hmm, looking like a mix of available parts. What does that crank arm say? what's the rear derailleur?  I'm gonna age it as late 70's  maybe 1980 and say that something about it says England.  What are rims, hubs, and the rear dropouts are probably marked also. If you can see the outside of BB cups, look for numbers--35 x 1 would be a French bike. 36-24 would be Italian.  1.375 x 24 is gonna be english, Japanese. It has some nice touches


----------



## schwinn564 (Aug 19, 2020)

thanks i will check that tomorrow morn


----------



## schwinn564 (Aug 19, 2020)

88premis said:


> thanks i will check that tomorrow morn





all riders said:


> Hmm, looking like a mix of available parts. What does that crank arm say? what's the rear derailleur?  I'm gonna age it as late 70's  maybe 1980 and say that something about it says England.  What are rims, hubs, and the rear dropouts are probably marked also. If you can see the outside of BB cups, look for numbers--35 x 1 would be a French bike. 36-24 would be Italian.  1.375 x 24 is gonna be english, Japanese. It has some nice touches





all riders said:


> Hmm, looking like a mix of available parts. What does that crank arm say? what's the rear derailleur?  I'm gonna age it as late 70's  maybe 1980 and say that something about it says England.  What are rims, hubs, and the rear dropouts are probably marked also. If you can see the outside of BB cups, look for numbers--35 x 1 would be a French bike. 36-24 would be Italian.  1.375 x 24 is gonna be english, Japanese. It has some nice touches


----------



## schwinn564 (Aug 19, 2020)

could wait till morn lol took more pics wheels  don’t match


----------



## all riders (Aug 19, 2020)

Well definitely a frankenbike. Somebody tried to put quality parts of any and every kind onto that frame.  So Suntour dropouts would show up on some European stuff from the time period I mentioned. (Raleigh super course had them in about 77). BUT, I don't think it's from Europe, I think it's a 1980 NISHIKI INTERNATIONAL. It is an interesting example of a bike built in a pivotal moment. On the one hand, there are the "fancy" (Nervex copy) lugs that want to keep the bike in the 70's.  BUT then there are the brazed cable guides of newer machines. And of course, the Suntour dropouts and Tange fork-relative new-comers to the scene. As the name International implies they were trying for a Euro look. Within a couple of years, pretty much all Japanese lugs would be fairly plain but sleek and good looking in there own way.. If I'm right about the frame(most certainly could be wrong), I would think the frame would be of  pretty good value to fans of Japanese  stuff.  The Araya rim is possibly original. The crank was probably Sugino, and the rear derailleur was Suntour Cyclone,


----------



## schwinn564 (Aug 20, 2020)

the gold arrow shifters are so cool looking bummed 1 side is missing  i’m looking up nishikis to see if i can get any good pics of the lugs thanks so much for info


----------



## schwinn564 (Aug 20, 2020)

well it’s definitely in Shiki and I’m looking at an international on eBay and it looks the same


----------



## schwinn564 (Aug 20, 2020)

and I think you’re right about the international wondering what made them switch from the sun tour to the dura ace


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 20, 2020)

Think we played with this lug few weeks ago and came up with:  @juvela "lug pattern on subject frame is Eisho Seisakusho Series 800" 

Here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/yama-10-speed-anyone-ever-seen-one.175098/page-2#post-1189292


----------



## all riders (Aug 20, 2020)

Well I doubt Switch is the right way to look at it. The bike was probably out of use for years. Parts probably got taken for other builds(the Cyclone derailleur is the first thing I'd take). More than likely, in this latest Fixie/roadbike craze, some college kid built that from the frame up.


----------



## schwinn564 (Aug 20, 2020)

so is a nishiki or a matsuri the lugs look the same and can’t find any #s on bike


----------



## schwinn564 (Aug 20, 2020)

i plan on stripping all the parts and sand blasting it maybe come across some #s


----------



## schwinn564 (Aug 20, 2020)

70s nishiki ? this pic is from a 1974


----------



## all riders (Aug 20, 2020)

your bike is newer, You'll see in that photo that the cable guides are clamp-on, and they will be that style on the top tube(rear brake) as well.  The 1980 International still had the same lugs, but all braze-on guides.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 20, 2020)

88premis said:


> 70s nishiki ? this pic is from a 1974
> 
> View attachment 1251211



I'll be dammed. That is, on the Blue Yama I'd posted earlier today, with this lug, my 1st guess was:  " _Nishiki_ _bell keeps ringing.  Yet, IDK why because, actually, i have no clue to base who did it._ ".. But here's the thing; I got zero history caring much in lugs except, tiny even here, but, whatever I may have seen in a moment or two here and, like 5 year ago at the good will. Yet no reason to have come up I. D.-ing 0r even associating that Yama's lug with Nishiki. I got nothing as to why. WTF? Thanks @88premis for finding that, confirmed my; 'who knows why 'suspicion, which relives me of long term subconscious curiosity thanks to the Yama thread. 

IDK but, I must have seen one and only 1 around mid 70.s and liked the lugs but, that would have been so brief; only a few minutes. I mean, I was a loner, no groups or other riders, just myself on my 10 speed, transportation and occasional long distance, up too 40  mile away tour or pleasure runs. . . weird. 

A plus mark for this lug design, apparently, unforgettable.


----------



## schwinn564 (Aug 20, 2020)

well I think I’ve decided after all this I’m going to sandblast the frame and part the rest of the bike out I also just got a hold of older fernze that needs some love so my plan is to use the parts of this one to fix that one and then sell the rest


----------



## all riders (Aug 20, 2020)

If it weren't so damned large, I'd buy the Nishiki .


----------



## schwinn564 (Aug 20, 2020)

it’s a real tall frame


----------

